# A how to on breadcrumbs?



## corazon (Apr 21, 2006)

I made some pesto in my food processer today and after I scraped the bowl as clean as I could, I threw in some bread to make pesto breadcrumbs.  Now what?  Do I put them in the oven?  And any suggestions on using my pesto crumbs would be appreciated also. Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow - sounds delicious!!!  I never would have thought of doing that - thanks for the tip.

I probably would toast them a little in the oven, then cool, & store in an airtight container in the freezer to keep the oils from turning rancid.

As far as use - the sky is the limit.  I'd be inclined to add them to sauteed greens like spinach & swiss chard.  Also to top baked pasta dishes.


----------



## katluvscake (Apr 25, 2006)

This might sound a little weird but I sometimes put just a little bit of olive oil in a frying pan and fry them.  The oven works good too though.  I don't know why I never thought of pesto before for croutons, what a great idea!


----------

